# I rigori di Zaza e Pellè. Italia Germania. Euro 2016. Video.



## admin (3 Luglio 2016)

I rigori, possiamo scandalosi, calciati da Zaza (16 saltelli prima di tirare) e Pellè (che sfotte Neuer prima di tirare facendo il gesto del cucchiaio) che hanno condannato l'Italia sconfitta dalla Germania. 

Video qui in basso al secondo e al terzo post.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2016)




----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2016)

Video del rigore di Pellè qui in basso


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Luglio 2016)

Da prendere a randellate


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2016)

Due imbecilli.


----------



## sballotello (3 Luglio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Da prendere a randellate



Pelle ........


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Luglio 2016)

anche Darmian e Bonucci hanno tirato due rigori scandalosi. Ma questi due di Zaza e Pellè è da prenderli a sberle tutto il giorno fino al rientro in Italia.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (3 Luglio 2016)

fuori per sempre dalla nazionale questi vermi....schifosi indegni.....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> anche Darmian e Bonucci hanno tirato due rigori scandalosi. Ma questi due di Zaza e Pellè è da prenderli a sberle tutto il giorno fino al rientro in Italia.



Bonucci ha tirato un rigore normale. Darmian ci sta che possa ciccarlo. Pellè è il più colpevole di tutti perché lo tirava con molta meno pressione visto che eravamo in vantaggio e invece ha tirato fuori una roba di un ridicolo, ma di un ridicolo...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Bonucci ha tirato un rigore normale. Darmian ci sta che possa ciccarlo. Pellè è il più colpevole di tutti perché lo tirava con molta meno pressione visto che eravamo in vantaggio e invece ha tirato fuori una roba di un ridicolo, ma di un ridicolo...



...la partita, per me, è finita con l'errore di Pellè.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Luglio 2016)

Morire dal ridere


----------



## VonVittel (3 Luglio 2016)

Balotelli non avrebbe sbagliato


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Balotelli non avrebbe sbagliato



...con Balotelli non arrivavi ai quarti


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Luglio 2016)

quello di zaza è copiato dallo stile di pogba, anche lui li tira così. 

pellè invece s'è dimostrato un *********, voleva pure sfotterlo con la storia del cucchiaio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Luglio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...con Balotelli non arrivavi ai quarti



Lo facevi entrare al 120


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Lo facevi entrare al 120



...meglio che sia rimasto a casa. Non merita neanche un secondo in Nazionale.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Luglio 2016)

.
[MENTION=2151]MaschioAlfa[/MENTION] se continui a modificare le parole censurate verrai bannato per 3 mesi. Ora basta.


----------



## sballotello (3 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Luglio 2016)

Zaza ha preso una rincorsa tipo Fred Flinstones... Pellé un tamarro *********


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2016)

Zaza se l'è fatta sotto, 4 ore di rincorsa perché ancora non aveva capito dove tirarla... infatti poi l'ha sparata a caso.
Pellè una roba vergognosa. Apro una piccola parentesi, ormai in Italia va di moda "l'ignoranza" come se fosse qualcosa di figo, devo vedere Immobile e Insigne che si vantano di non saper parlare italiano e altre amenità. Ecco, questa sceneggiata di Pellè era chiaramente uno sfoggio del suo essere ignorante. Il genio pensava di diventare eroe nazionale prendendo per il c. uno dei portieri più forti al mondo, per finire sui giornali e sui social... avesse semplicemente tirato fuori nessuno si sarebbe incavolato con lui.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Luglio 2016)

è ingeneroso criticare pelle dopo la partita che ha fatto, si è sentito di reagire cosi in quel momento, se avesse segnato lo avremmo descritto come un fenomeno e lo avremmo portato in trionfo solo perchè aveva sbeffeggiato neuer, ha fatto solo una brutta figura ma può capitare


----------



## VonVittel (3 Luglio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...con Balotelli non arrivavi ai quarti



La verità è che con Balotelli passavano Belgio, Svezia ed Irlanda nel nostro girone ahaha


----------



## juventino (3 Luglio 2016)

L'errore di Zaza forse potrei pure capirlo: con la rincorsa voleva spiazzare Neuer, ma ha sbagliato completamente la potenza del tiro, probabilmente perché troppo concentrato sul portiere.
Pellè veramente imperdonabile, da stupro di gruppo sotto la doccia da parte dei compagni.


----------



## VonVittel (3 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Zaza se l'è fatta sotto, 4 ore di rincorsa perché ancora non aveva capito dove tirarla... infatti poi l'ha sparata a caso.
> Pellè una roba vergognosa. Apro una piccola parentesi, ormai in Italia va di moda "l'ignoranza" come se fosse qualcosa di figo, devo vedere Immobile e Insigne che si vantano di non saper parlare italiano e altre amenità. Ecco, questa sceneggiata di Pellè era chiaramente uno sfoggio del suo essere ignorante. Il genio pensava di diventare eroe nazionale prendendo per il c. uno dei portieri più forti al mondo, per finire sui giornali e sui social... avesse semplicemente tirato fuori nessuno si sarebbe incavolato con lui.



Ho pensato la stessa cosa purtroppo...


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è ingeneroso criticare pelle dopo la partita che ha fatto, si è sentito di reagire cosi in quel momento, se avesse segnato lo avremmo descritto come un fenomeno e lo avremmo portato in trionfo solo perchè aveva sbeffeggiato neuer, ha fatto solo una brutta figura ma può capitare



il fatto è questo, se vai al rigore prendendo x il deretano il miglior portiere del mondo o segni o te lo para... buttarlo fuori dopo la sceneggiata è un insulto dai.... se poi mi dici che va valutato il tutto allora ok, ha segnato gol importanti, ma qel rigore macchia moltissimo il suo europeo...


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'errore di Zaza forse potrei pure capirlo: con la rincorsa voleva spiazzare Neuer, ma ha sbagliato completamente la potenza del tiro, probabilmente perché troppo concentrato sul portiere.
> Pellè veramente imperdonabile, da stupro di gruppo sotto la doccia da parte dei compagni.



zaza è entrato solo x i rigori, ed ha sbagliato, va crocefisso come sarebbe stato crocefisso chiunque altro al suo posto... di lui rimarrà solo questo rigore ... peccato, ma ha cannato in pieno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Luglio 2016)

Ma poi cosa minacci Neuer di fargli il pallonetto, cosa... Neuer, infatti, stava tremando di paura.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Luglio 2016)

Rigori scandalosi.
Comunque Buffon sull'ultimo rigore loro poteva fare meglio pure lui...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Luglio 2016)

Sono due cog.... ( chiedo scusa per la parola), ehh ma è colpa di Darmian ma dove??? io questa scena non l'avevo vista bene ma già davo colpa a loro manco la porta hanno preso e mo escono questi video di sfotto -.-


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Luglio 2016)

Il calcio di rigore è una guerra di nervi, ci sta anche lo sfottò. Anche neuer coi suoi saltelli e le sue movenze sulla linea di porta aveva il chiaro scopo di togliere concentrazione ai suoi avversari. Pellè ha provato ,a modo suo , a togliere certezze al suo rivale e ha fatto una brutta figura. Pazienza. Ma nei 120' è stato un grande. Da tempo non vedevo un centravanti vecchia maniera come lui, immarcabile. Le sue sponde mi hanno fatto ritrovare l'utilità del centravanti boa . 
Zaza ha provato a metterla forte e alta e l'ha spedita su marte. Tecnicamente per me il peggior rigore è stato quello di darmian : paralizzato dalla paura ha calciato proprio male. Un pò come accade nel tennis quando viene il 'braccino'. 
Il momento clou per mandare a casa i tedeschi era il rigore di pellè, peccato non abbia optato per una bomba di collo centrale. Solitamente quando non si ha sangue freddo è la miglior opzione.


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2016)

Diciamo che non lo so cosa si siano inventati di fare, il rigore sbagliato ci sta, ma loro due hanno avuto un atteggiamento incredibile, si vedeva lontano un miglio l'avrebbero sbagliato.


----------



## Need4 (3 Luglio 2016)

1^ il rigore va calciato in porta
2^ preferibilmente rasoterra
3^ va calciato forte

Già qua quindi Zaza e Pellè hanno sbagliato, poi le robe precedenti al tiro sono scemate che han fatto far loro figura da scemi

Comunque anche il bestemmiatore seriale poteva far meglio, quando intuisci un rigore hai molte probabilità di pararlo


----------



## alcyppa (3 Luglio 2016)

Se si arriva pure a giustificare l'atteggiamento di Pellè non veramente più so più cosa dire.


----------



## wfiesso (3 Luglio 2016)

non posso commentare oggi, troppa rabbia in corpo, sopratutto con Pellè... cacchio sfotti Neuer come se fosse l'ultimo degli imbecilli? infatti anche se avesse preso la porta lo avrebbe parato... buffone


----------



## ignaxio (3 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Zaza se l'è fatta sotto, 4 ore di rincorsa perché ancora non aveva capito dove tirarla... infatti poi l'ha sparata a caso.
> Pellè una roba vergognosa. Apro una piccola parentesi, ormai in Italia va di moda "l'ignoranza" come se fosse qualcosa di figo, devo vedere Immobile e Insigne che si vantano di non saper parlare italiano e altre amenità. Ecco, questa sceneggiata di Pellè era chiaramente uno sfoggio del suo essere ignorante. Il genio pensava di diventare eroe nazionale prendendo per il c. uno dei portieri più forti al mondo, per finire sui giornali e sui social... avesse semplicemente tirato fuori nessuno si sarebbe incavolato con lui.



Esattamente.. come abbiamo fatto nel 6-7 rigore, Pellè e Zaza essendo in vantaggio dovevano tirare con più naturalezza anche centrale.. Il punto di forza di questa Nazionale era l'umiltà, ma quei due hanno peccato di eccessivo protagonismo nel momento meno opportuon.

amen.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Luglio 2016)

Il rigore di Pellé è stato l'unico (escludendo quello di Bonucci nei 90') che non ho voluto guardare. Semplicemente perché in quel momento eravamo in vantaggio e sapevo che sarebbe stato il rigore più importante della serie. Quindi ho scoperto soltanto in seguito di questo gesto verso Neuer. Peccato mortale nel momento in cui era necessaria la massima concentrazione. Andrebbe preso a calci come se fosse il mononeurone.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (3 Luglio 2016)

Menomale che Conte ha scelto prima gli uomini e poi i giocatori. Chi è mentalmente stabile non si mette a fare balletti dal dischetto o tenta di ridicolizzare il portiere più forte al mondo.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Zaza se l'è fatta sotto, 4 ore di rincorsa perché ancora non aveva capito dove tirarla... infatti poi l'ha sparata a caso.
> Pellè una roba vergognosa. Apro una piccola parentesi, ormai in Italia va di moda "l'ignoranza" come se fosse qualcosa di figo, devo vedere Immobile e Insigne che si vantano di non saper parlare italiano e altre amenità. Ecco, questa sceneggiata di Pellè era chiaramente uno sfoggio del suo essere ignorante. Il genio pensava di diventare eroe nazionale prendendo per il c. uno dei portieri più forti al mondo, per finire sui giornali e sui social... avesse semplicemente tirato fuori nessuno si sarebbe incavolato con lui.


Amen per il discorso sull'ignoranza. Ormai è diventata un valore.
Comunque mi hanno fatto un pochino vergognare. Siamo usciti a testa altissima, ma con la macchia di quei rigori imbarazzanti. Forse avremmo fatto una figura migliore a uscire ai supplementari, anche perchè, Insigne a parte, anche dagli altri rigori è emersa la pochezza tecnica e caratteriale di questa squadra. Sembravo io, alle prime prese con Fifa o Pes, che, non conoscendo il meccanismo per tirare i rigori, li battevo tutti centrali...


----------



## Edric (3 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Apro una piccola parentesi, ormai in Italia va di moda "l'ignoranza" come se fosse qualcosa di figo, devo vedere Immobile e Insigne che si vantano di non saper parlare italiano e altre amenità.



Ecco diciamocelo questo... negli ultimi 10-15 anni, l'ignoranza è stata presa molto spesso a esempio da imitare e, altrettanto spesso, presentata come *IL* modello di "successo" a discapito, ovviamente, della conoscenza e della competenza.

Gli *"strabilianti"* risultati conseguiti da questi *fulgidi esempi di "successo"* oggi appaiono evidenti a tutti e si riscontrano, in parte, anche nel livello di ricchezza, non solo a livello morale, della società italiana se paragonato a quello di 15 anni fa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2016)

La stupidità di Pellè e direttamente proporzionale alla gnoccagine della sua fidanzata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Luglio 2016)

Zaza non gli do alcuna colpa, errore di conte perché mai e poi mai si mette dentro un giocatore a 0,1 secondi dalla fine solo per fargli calciare un rigore..almeno 2-3 minuti glieli devi dare per saggiare il campo..

Pellé è stato un vero *******, softtere il portiere manco fossi Van Basten..poi infatti ha calciato una roba inguardabile..
Ma pensava davvero di "impressionare" Neur?..da notare che il portiere l'ha talmente poco calcolato che a errore sbagliato manco l'ha sbeffeggiato..


----------



## malos (4 Luglio 2016)

"La gente probabilmente si ricorderà del rigore di Darmian, perché è stato l'ultimo a sbagliare, ma, se fossi italiano, penserei senza dubbio a quanto fatto da Zaza e Pellè. Sappiamo tutti che la pressione, in certe situazioni, ti fa fare cose che normalmente non fai, ma gli errori di ieri sono tra i peggiori che abbia mai visto nella storia dei rigori". Lo ha detto Thierry Henry, ex attaccante della Nazionale francese, parlando a Sky sport.


----------



## Dexter (4 Luglio 2016)

Errore anche di Conte che ha preferito Zaza (chissà come mai.......) ad El Shaarawy, De Rossi ed Immobile che a mio parere erano tutti e 3 una scelta migliore dello juventino. 

Pellè uno scarsone semplicemente. Parolo e Giaccherini consapevoli della propria mediocrità e del momento delicato hanno tirato di collo centrale ed è andata bene. Sarebbe andata nello stesso modo sia con Zaza che con Pellè visto che Neuer si tuffava sempre a tutta come un malato mentale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2016)

Edit. Topic sbagliato


----------

